

Reed Hastings Responds to Whitney Tilson: Cover Your Short Position. Now. - andrewljohnson
http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=t&ct2=us%2F0_2_g_2_0_t&bvm=section&usg=AFQjCNHJKb2WEAsY5RERqnr3-9M28cloLg&sig2=PG8CMV6cfPSaJ7AAuBQHEg&cid=8797632662365&ei=zyAUTbDpK4jK9AShzdWNAw&rt=HOMEPAGE&vm=STANDARD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fseekingalpha.com%2Farticle%2F242653-netflix-ceo-reed-hastings-responds-to-whitney-tilson-cover-your-short-position-now

======
andrewljohnson
An incredibly in-depth analysis of Netflix from the man himself... this is
what a top CEO thinks like.

